

Show HN: Videogames with computer vision and bottle caps - avaldivieso
http://www.tullpi.com/

======
sjs382
I'm not sure if the misspellings are intentional, but in case they aren't:

    
    
        suscribe -> subscribe
        beliving -> believing
        acqueiring -> acquiring 
        undestands -> understands
        simbols -> symbols
        destryed -> destroyed

